# Any interest in an Orvis H2 1-piece 12 wt?



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Think I am about to unload this rod as I have this and a Loomis 12wt NRX in a 4-piece and like having the versatility of the 4-piece. Looking to get 325$ out of it. If anyone has any interest let me know. I also have an 18’ Loomis push pole I would sell for $150 (it needs to be refinished).


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Arky Guy said:


> Think I am about to unload this rod as I have this and a Loomis 12wt NRX in a 4-piece and like having the versatility of the 4-piece. Looking to get 325$ out of it. If anyone has any interest let me know. I also have an 18’ Loomis push pole I would sell for $150 (it needs to be refinished).


Interested in both. Let me know when and where to view.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds good. I am out of town until next Tuesday the 4th. I'll PM you my number.


----------



## AsianSensation (6 mo ago)

Interested in the 18’ push pole


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

*It sold to Deadreckoning. All sold on this thread. *


----------

